# Addendum to Standard Evidence Post



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

For those doing some sleuthing, or protecting your butt from a crazy partner who might make false accusations....

I just found an amazing voice activated recorder and haven't seen anything like it listed here before. It's very small, the same size as and actually doubles as a flash drive. Will record for 15 hours on a charge. I got mine thru Amazon. I have had two Sony 33 recorders, the old standbys, that I use for interviews. The new recorder is a fifth the size of the Sony and has ONE button to turn the recording on or off. No speaker. No beeps. No flashing lights once it's set. The pickup and fidelity are outstanding. You plug it in to your computer and play and save recorded info there. 

Mine is a jigmo. Be careful if you order. There's quite an assortment and some are not voice activated. The VA models cost more. Mine was $29.


----------

